# VK | Aspire Cloudflask S



## Stroodlepuff (25/1/22)

We got a shipment of the new Aspire Cloudflask S devices and coils today and with every purchase of the device you will get a random Surprise bag courtesy of Aspire.




The Cloudflask S is the upgraded version of the original cloudflask from Aspire which has been newly refined to bring a smaller, more versatile sub-ohm AIO pod device that is designed for high performance and incredible flavour production.

Aspire's Cloudflask S is an all in one (AIO) pod kit that utilises replacement 2ml capacity pods. The replacement pods house a replaceable coil that is available with a variety of resistances. The pod comes with a 0.25ohm mesh coil pre-installed and a spare 0.25ohm coil within the box and this device is compatible with all pre-existing Cloudflask coils.

These coils are perfectly designed to work best with high VG vape juices and MTL juices.

The Cloudflask S is expertly engineered from oxidized premium grade aluminum to provide a lightweight vape kit that is extremely robust and durable. This sleek and compact vaping device is ideal for those who enjoy vape kits that produce gargantuan amounts of flavour.

KEY FEATURES:


2ml Replacement Pod Capacity
Compatible with all pre-existing Cloudflask coils
Sleek, stylish and compact AIO Vape Kit
Internal 2000mAh battery
810 replaceable drip tip
0.25ohm Mesh (pre-installed) / 0.6ohm Mesh coil options
Crafted from premium grade aluminium
Size: 95.8mm x 41.3mm x 22.3mm
Weighs only 100.2g
2A Type-C Charging


----------



## DavyH (25/1/22)

I have the OG version and it's fantastic! Not exactly a discreet vape, the 'Cloud' in 'Cloudflask' means exactly what it says. Great flavour from the coils.

@Stroodlepuff, if the old coils fit the new device, is the obverse true as well? Coils for the old model are impossible to find.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/1/22)

DavyH said:


> I have the OG version and it's fantastic! Not exactly a discreet vape, the 'Cloud' in 'Cloudflask' means exactly what it says. Great flavour from the coils.
> 
> @Stroodlepuff, if the old coils fit the new device, is the obverse true as well? Coils for the old model are impossible to find.




Yes they do fit in the old device

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

